# Hey WCG Intellectuals



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2016)

Just wanted to drop you a note and say thank you.

Not gonna go into a who carp load of emo stuff but, my old man has been fighting skin cancer for years. Still is thank G-d but, I realized yesterday death might be finally getting the balls to try and take him.

I don't fold and I don't do the WCG but, to the people who do. Have a whiskey for me.


----------



## infrared (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry for what you and your old man are going through, sounds like he's put up a hell of a fight! 

I guess if folding and WCG help progress science and medicine even the slightest it'd be worth it.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm really sorry to hear about your dad mm. Cancer's a bitch and I lost a friend to it last year. Ya, the WCG team are ace, I'll second that.  

And what's with your latest avatar - you've made me spill my coffee all over the monitor!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2016)

Best wishes to you Mailman, and to your old man. 

You guys may push me into getting a folding rig if this goes on. Best community ever.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 11, 2016)

I believe that everyone of us has had their life affected by cancer in one way or another. Personally, that's why I crunch with WCG. Sorry to hear about your father, I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

On that note, I'm seriously considering putting BOINC back on my server.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2016)

I would join you guys but I work off my rig. If I ever get a spare Ill join. Until then keep her up!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

You should try it.  BOINC is very good about backing off when the computer is under load.  I got it running on my computer and I can never tell.


Edit: BOINC working again on my server.  It put up a fight though.


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You should try it.  BOINC is very good about backing off when the computer is under load.  I got it running on my computer and I can never tell.
> 
> 
> Edit: BOINC working again on my server.  It put up a fight though.


Couple of questions I know I could look up, but I'm feeling lazy. 

1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?

2 Does the graphics card work flat out in 3D mode to do the calculations?

Please tell us a bit about this fight you had with it. Sorry, I can't help imagining a boxing match in a ring between you and BOINC, lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Until then keep her up!




Always brother!!!!!!!! As stated, most have had someone they care deeply about affected by cancer! F**K Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope that I can crunch until my life ends and by some miracle after I'm gone. That is why I have over 25 mil on my belt crunching man.

The wife and I will keep you pops in our prayers, my friend. God Speed!!!!!!!!



			
				qubit said:
			
		

> 1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?
> 
> 2 Does the graphics card work flat out in 3D mode to do the calculations?



"1": you can set your CPU to "pause" BOINC if your processor usage is at a specific percentage

"2": BOINC doesn't use the video card when World Community Grid Crunching is going on. They used video cards a few years back as a test, but have not since had the support. Not sure why that is.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Couple of questions I know I could look up, but I'm feeling lazy.
> 
> 1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?
> 
> ...



After you install boinc and attach to the project, go into advanced view (from the view menu option).

Then select 'options' --> 'computing preferences'

In addition to stinger said, you can also tell boinc to suspend activity whenever you're on the machine.  That's what I do for my primary.







After you make your selections, then go to the 'activity' menu option and select 'run based on preferences'






As you can see, you can override your own preferences here.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2016)

@Mailman - There is a lot being done with personalized immunotherapy now but I don't think every hospital does it.  Have you looked into clinical trials? https://clinicaltrials.gov/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just wanted to drop you a note and say thank you.
> 
> Not gonna go into a who carp load of emo stuff but, my old man has been fighting skin cancer for years. Still is thank G-d but, I realized yesterday death might be finally getting the balls to try and take him.
> 
> I don't fold and I don't do the WCG but, to the people who do. Have a whiskey for me.



I'm very sorry to hear about your very difficult time.  You're certainly not alone, which is why many of us joined up to try to help out where we can.  We'd welcome your addition to the team if/when you get the chance.  And I'm not that huge on whiskey, but I will have some vodka for you tonight! 



qubit said:


> Couple of questions I know I could look up, but I'm feeling lazy.
> 
> 1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?
> 
> ...



@stinger608 and @twilyth summed it up pretty well.  There's also an option to add a program (game in this instance) to the Exclusions list so that BOINC pauses whenever the said program starts.  I have found this to be easiest and most seamless way to game, and then BOINC resumes shortly after the program/game closes out. 

As for GPUs, F@H is where the action is.  That program uses the GPU to run protein folding calculations, which runs the card at max clocks 24/7, but you can also set certain conditions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Couple of questions I know I could look up, but I'm feeling lazy.
> 
> 1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?
> 
> ...


I'll make a thread about it later when I hear back from @W1zzard but basically, installing BOINC on a Windows domain controller is trouble because they quit supporting it two major versions ago (5.10.45 if memory serves).  As long as you aren't trying to run it on a domain controller, it is easy.

1. You set a threshold (say 50%) and when the CPU goes over that, it suspends all tasks.  All of the worker threads run as low priority so pretty much everything else takes precedent no matter what the threshold is.

2. BOINC isn't big into GPU work and I have never done a GPU task via BOINC.


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. I might just set it up on my PC soon.

Ford, I don't run a domain controller at home so this won't be a problem. Good to know though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2016)

My numbers have fallen off a lot, but I hope that changes soon. This gives me even more inspiration to increase my numbers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2016)

twilyth said:


> @Mailman - There is a lot being done with personalized immunotherapy now but I don't think every hospital does it.  Have you looked into clinical trials? https://clinicaltrials.gov/


He has to do everything through the VA. He was treatable but the VA basically told him he was too old and they didn't have the resources. Gave him 6 months tops and that was 5 years ago. They still won't treat him because he's a "lost cause". So they told him to wear long sleeve shirts and send him pain killers.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He has to do everything through the VA. He was treatable but the VA basically told him he was too old and they didn't have the resources. Gave him 6 months tops and that was 5 years ago. They still won't treat him because he's a "lost cause". So they told him to wear long sleeve shirts and send him pain killers.




Yep, that sounds like the frigging VA!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He has to do everything through the VA. He was treatable but the VA basically told him he was too old and they didn't have the resources. Gave him 6 months tops and that was 5 years ago. They still won't treat him because he's a "lost cause". So they told him to wear long sleeve shirts and send him pain killers.


 That sucks.  It's really horrible the way we treat or rather don't treat veterans.  My dad was career army and I was raised going to army clinics.  But that was back when dependents of retired and deceased veterans got coverage through active military hospitals.  Don't know if that's still the way it works.

Anyway, the good thing about clinical trials is that they don't care about insurance or lack thereof.  They just want your body and your disease.  As long as you're within the parameters of their study and you don't mind the idea of possibly getting a placebo, they'll take you.  And if the drug works and you're in the placebo group, I think they still give it to you once the study is over.  You'd have to check on that though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He has to do everything through the VA. He was treatable but the VA basically told him he was too old and they didn't have the resources. Gave him 6 months tops and that was 5 years ago. They still won't treat him because he's a "lost cause". So they told him to wear long sleeve shirts and send him pain killers.


VA=Socialized medicine.  I wish people would understand that and learn from it.  I'm a vet that won't step foot in a VA hospital.  I've had 2 of my friends die in the last 10 years while under the care of the VA.  One from an asthma attack, and he did not have severe asthma.  I had talked to the other about 2 weeks before he died and he said that the VA was waiting to treat (I can't remember) and I remember wanting to scream at him that that was not acceptable.


----------



## xvi (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Mailman. I've had a lot of family who's had cancer and it's the thing that got me into crunching and folding in the first place. I've lost mine, but I'd like to give the future ones a better chance.


Vayra86 said:


> You guys may push me into getting a folding rig if this goes on.


It's a good cause and a nice excuse to play with a bunch of rigs. I've had to scale back, but I last had fun looking for the most power efficient way to crunch.


qubit said:


> Couple of questions I know I could look up, but I'm feeling lazy.
> 
> 1 Does BOINC get out of the way seamlessly when you start gaming?
> 
> 2 Does the graphics card work flat out in 3D mode to do the calculations?


1. I've always left it running while gaming and haven't noticed any issues.
2. There's currently no GPU work for WCG, but yes, it should kick up to 3D mode if there is.


----------

